

Girl Wars: iMob Swaps Its Guns For High Heels - lnguyen
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/13/girl-wars-imob-swaps-its-guns-for-high-heels/

======
bitwize
Like, ohmigod! I must totally show this to Becky, Tiffany, and Amber!

~~~
patio11
Jokes like this make me _viscerally angry_.

1) There are groups of customers out there who are not the technically adept
15 to 34 year old males who are in the comfort zone of the vast majority of
startups.

2) Their needs, wants, and, yes, trivial whims create legitimate markets to
satisfy, no less than World of Warcraft, the latest $1 iPhone sensation, AWS,
or any random CRUD app.

3) It is profitable to satisfy them, because they _pay money for our
products_.

4) Mockery of these segments functions as a perverse sort of social
discipline, which hurts diversity in our industry (which I could, frankly, not
care less about) and _costs us money and profitable opportunities_ (which I
care about quite keenly).

------
nazgulnarsil
I'm somewhat offended that "tween girls" have iphones. I wish my job was
slapping their parents.

~~~
teej
My "tween sister" worked her ass off and paid for her own damn iphone, thank
you.

------
gabrielleydon
Classic title

------
rms
Congrats guys, that's a great sign that 2/4 comments on Techcrunch are people
spamming their codes for your game.

~~~
gabrielleydon
haha you should see the imob post...

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/15/imob-hits-the-iphone-
pr...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/15/imob-hits-the-iphone-prepare-to-
become-an-addict/)

